# Looking for generic grape recipe



## Asparky (Sep 15, 2009)

OK, a friend of my wife has some wine grapes... a red and a green she said (white?) her husband had planted them , and she knew they were wine grapes but he had passed away last year and she has no idea what kind they are.... Im not sure how much is available but she said I could have all I wanted... I figured I'd get a lot of them, make a couple 5 gal batches of each and steam juice and freeze or can the rest. I don't know if I could ID them by pictures as I dont know much about grapes variaties... might be able to go to a local wineary and have them ID'ed or just do somesort of a generic recipe and call it I have not a clue wine.

What would you guys do?

Thanks
RON


----------



## Wade E (Sep 15, 2009)

We do have a pro here that might be able to identify tye grapes if you could get a good picture of the grape and the leaves in a bundle. It takes about 10 lbs of wine grapes per gallon of wine with the exception of Muscadines and Scuppernong which have to be diluted due to much higher acid levels.


----------



## Asparky (Sep 15, 2009)

I think they will be picking here in SE WA. within 2 weeks and continue till after it frosts for the ice wines... so all the info I can get between now and then will be helpful... Who is the pro that might be able to help?

You say 10# per gallon grapes, will you still have to add sugar to that?

Thanks 
RON


----------



## Wade E (Sep 15, 2009)

With most grape wines you dont add acid or sugar. Grapeman is the man I s[eak of but if its a Muscadine Sacalait actually would be the man to speak to.


----------



## smurfe (Sep 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forums. I'd check at a local winery if you know anyone in the industry to ID your grapes. I am pretty sure it isn't Muscadines way up there in Washington.


----------



## Asparky (Sep 16, 2009)

These are just some i growers sample of the grapes we grow locally.... There are many more not on this list... never have seen a complete list

STANDARD 
Merlot, Syrah, Cab Sauv., Riesling, Chardonnay, Sauv. Blanc, Sangiovese, Gewurtzraminer, Cab Franc, 

LESSER KNOWN 
Tempranillo, Nebbiolo, Barbera, Orange Muscat, Carmenere, Primitivo, Green Veltliner, Graciano, Pinot Gris, Mataro 

thanks
RON


----------



## Asparky (Sep 16, 2009)

OK I found out there are only 2 or 3 vines per red and same for green

guess I'll have to scale down some

I still have some I can get in any quanity @ $1.00 a pound crushed and destemed from the list above... not the cheapest in town but for the kind I want the orange muscat, merlot and Gewurtzraminer

10# per gal. for these?


----------

